# Gummy bear time!



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

yes, I had too much sugar talking to John today. His fault.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ"]YouTube- Gummy Bear English Long[/nomedia]


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Mark, what a funny video.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

now that was annoying.....


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

and they make this in a lot of different languages too!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dang. I've got that stupid little tune stuck in my head.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That was pretty annoying i thought too. haha


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh I'm a gummy bear
Yes, I'm a gummy bear
Oh I'm a yummy, tummy, funny, lucky, gummy bear
I'm a jolly bear
'Cause I'm a gummy bear
Oh I'm a moving, grooving, jamming, singing, gummy bear

Oh yea
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum

Three times you can bite me
gummy gummy gummy gummy gummy bear

Oh I'm a gummy bear
Yes, I'm a gummy bear
Oh I'm a yummy, tummy, funny, lucky gummy bear
I'm a jolly bear
Yes I'm a gummy bear
Oh I'm a moving, grooving, jamming, singing, gummy bear

Oh yea
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Three times you can bite me

Gummy, gummy, gummy, gummy, gummy bear

Oh I'm a gummy bear
Yes, I'm a gummy bear
Oh I'm a yummy, tummy, funny, lucky gummy bear
I'm a jolly bear
Cause I'm a gummy bear
Oh I'm a moving, grooving, jamming, singing, gummy bear

Oh yea
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Three times you can bite me

gummy gummy gummy gummy gummy bear


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You think you got it bad, my girlfriends little girl who is 4 wanted me to download it and put it DVD. I feel sorry for her mom. I just gave her the DVD.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That vid is just as bad as the crazy frog.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are right it is. If you look at the other videos they have, they have this crazy cow taking a bath and this dog tries to sneak up on the cow. Of course the cow farts in the bathtub and the dog decides to retreat.

Oh, if you want some good videos, I should show you John's(HomeHauntersNews) home videos. Those are better than the Gummy bear one. LOL. Dont' kill me JOhn. LOL


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, if you want some good videos, I should show you John's(HomeHauntersNews) home videos. Those are better than the Gummy bear one. LOL. Dont' kill me JOhn. LOL


Mark, if your refering to the one of my son, as long as comments are kept clean, feel free to post it.
Theres a story that goes with that video.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was but the comment was more or less to bring you out of the woodwork. And of course it worked. Yeah Me! No I wouldn't show the videos of your kids. That would be something you would have to do. I wouldn't do that.


----------

